# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  World Mental Health Day 10th October 2018

## Suzi

It's World Mental Health Day on Wednesday (10th October). I am hoping to post messages from members and celebrities all day and over the week on the Facebook page!! 
If you would like to be featured please either send me a message or post it here saying you are happy to be featured - you can still post here if you don't want to be featured!

----------


## Jaquaia

What kind of thing do you want?

----------


## Suzi

Anything really - thoughts on depression/mental health illness, helpful tips for talking to Dr's/friends/family, "Success" Stories, pieces or writing or artwork that you might like posted... Pretty much anything....

----------


## Jaquaia

Would my fb post be ok for you?

----------


## Suzi

I'd be honoured! Would you like to be named, usernamed or anon?

----------


## Jaquaia

I don't mind at all lovely, however you want to do it.

----------

Suzi (09-10-18)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you gorgeous!

ETA You are scheduled for 12 o'clock lunchtime!  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Not a problem!  :Kiss:

----------


## Paula

Ive halfway through mine  :O:

----------


## Suzi

You're scheduled for 5pm Princess Sparkles  :):  Thank you.

----------

Paula (10-10-18)

----------


## Jarre

Do you want to reword any of my post I'm doing on works slack channel about calm, mates in mind and the mental health first aiders? (in mods section)

----------


## Suzi

That'd be brilliant thanks! I'll sort it in the morning if that's OK?

----------


## Jarre

sure, please get some rest now, thats an order with menacing kipper  :O:   :Panda:

----------

Suzi (10-10-18)

----------


## Suzi

I've scheduled you for this evening 8pm  :O:  Thank you x

----------

Jarre (10-10-18)

----------

